# Owner's Manual Cellphone Use Caution



## Marco Pardi (Jun 14, 2002)

Greetings. My 2003 W8 Variant Owner's manual strongly cautions against the use of a cellphone in the car unless the car is equipped with an outside aerial. Like an aircraft, the electronics "could be seriously damaged." Would a stand alone window unit aerial work, or should the phone actually be physically connected to the aerial?
Anyone have any experience with this issue? Thanks, Marco


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Owner's Manual Cellphone Use Caution (Marco Pardi)*

This is just VW's way of trying to sell you it's integrated hands free kit (which is awesome, btw...it hooks into the radio/instrument panel).


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Owner's Manual Cellphone Use Caution (candywhitepassat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is just VW's way of trying to sell you it's integrated hands free kit[HR][/HR]​Interesting "marketing" campaign...


----------

